# Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## blasterman (Dec 21, 2004)

ok, i just got a bran new ft tc4, i bilt it and took it to the track today to see how it runs. ran alsome but i had a major under sering problem. i cut up everything on my m8. still under stering. so i was wondering if anybody out there had a ft tc4 with good stering and if they could measure it with a caliber or sumthing. it would be greatly appreciated. thanx all


----------



## blasterman (Dec 21, 2004)

anybody?


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Try a stiffer spring up front, maybe just a rear sway bar.


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

My TC4 kinda had that problem too. Make sure you're not rubbing the rims against the bottom ball cup on the shock. My rims almost cut the ball cups in half. If it is rubbing you're going to have to move the shocks inward (toward the center of the car) and maybe even shim the wheels away from the car. Really good advice would be to get rid of the car though lol.


----------

